
Success is not a matter of luck–it’s an algorithm - Johnvat
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/07/12/success-is-not-a-matter-of-luck-its-an-algorithm-commentary.html
======
pipopipo
Bullshit. Even the cliché quote from Saint-Exupery is there.

